# A nice food jar



## jskirk (Dec 19, 2010)

I also picked this up for 10, I want to clean it up better, any suggestions.  Thanks  Jay


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Jay,

 For us hard of hearing types, what's the embossing say?


----------



## jskirk (Dec 19, 2010)

It says  GIMBLE BROTHERS PURE FOOD STORE PHILADELPHIA    Thanks   Jay


----------



## cookie (Dec 19, 2010)

Jay- dish detergent should clean up most glass..the bail looks a little worn- be careful when cleaning and handling..another nice one.


----------



## rallcollector (Dec 19, 2010)

Redbook #10 has the pint, quart, or hg listed at $50-75.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey Jay,

 What a difference a name makes. Thanks for showing this little beauty. I'm the worst at cleaning so don't ask me. I wouldn't try to get the bail off, unless you've another waiting in the wings.

 I really like it from a number of perspectives. It is a crossover jar par excellence. The Pure Food Store, was in the Chestnutt Annex of the Philadelphia store, as you can see at the bottom/right of their ad in This August 18, 1920 Night Extra edition of the Philadelphia _EVENING PUBLIC LEDGER_. I believe it was named in the wake of the good ol' Pure Food and Drug Act, we know so well. The Gimbel boys were some marketers from the get go.






 "Gimbels 1925 Chestnut Street Building, on the corner of 8th and Chestnut; the original Market Street is to the left.

 Street Floor-Chestnut
 Gift Shop â€¢ Pure Foods â€¢ Candy Center â€¢ Bakery â€¢ Smoke Shop"
From.





From.






 "Gimbel Brothers was the last of the three big department stores to open in the 9th Street area. It is seen here with its fleet of horse-drawn delivery trucks, left. On 9th Street, right, is Leary's Book Store, another landmark." From.

 "Gimbel Brothers (Gimbels) was an iconic American department store corporation from 1887 through the late 20th century. The name is often misspelled with an apostrophe. The store is known for creating the Gimbels Thanksgiving Day Parade, the oldest parade in the country. Gimbels was also once the largest department store chain in the country. By the time of its closure in 1987, Gimbel had 36 stores throughout the United States...

 Beginnings
 The company, founded by a young German-American (Bavarian) immigrant, Adam Gimbel, began as a general store in Vincennes, Indiana. After a brief stay in Danville, Illinois, Gimbel relocated in 1887 to the then boom-town of Milwaukee, Wisconsin. While the new store was an immense success, quickly becoming the leading department store in Milwaukee, Adam Gimbel, with seven sons (and another adopted), saw that one store, no matter how successful, would not accommodate his family's future.
 With, as a joke of the time put it, "a surplus of capital and a surplus of Gimbels", in 1894 he acquired the Granville Haines store in Philadelphia, and in 1910 opened another branch in New York City. With its arrival in New York, Gimbels prospered, and soon became the primary rival to the leading Herald Square retailer, Macy's. This rivalry entered into the popular argot: "Would Macy's tell Gimbels?" To distinguish itself from its Herald Square neighbors, Gimbels advertising promised more: "Select, don't settle."   






 From wiki-Gimbels.

 As yer watching _Miracle on 34th Street_ for the ninety ninth time, listen up for the Macy's/Gimbels rivalry references...






 "Perhaps no episode in the sad decline of Market East is as scarring as the disintegration of the Gimbel Brothers Department Store. Though not a home-grown institution like its many competitors (Strawbridge's, Wanamaker's, Lit Brothers, etc.) the store became a dominant landmark along Market Street. At its height, the Gimbels empire occupied the entire block of Market Street between 8th and 9th Streets, as well as a 12-story office and warehouse building on Chestnut Street. The building at the corner of 9th Street was designed by Addison Hutton in 1896 and originally built for Cooper & Conard, but quickly taken over by Gimbels. Its distinctive curved corner and arched facade are hauntingly memorable, adding to the surreal, ghostly quality of the original image.

 In the 1970s, Gimbels became involved in plans for The Gallery at Market East as one of its main prospective tenants. Upon the completion of The Gallery I in 1977, Gimbels relocated its downtown flagship store to a plain concrete box at 10th and Market, abandoning its original complex one block to the east. Its former home was demolished shortly afterwards with the exception of its office tower at 833 Chestnut Street by Graham, Anderson, Probst, and White, though this is little consolation.

 Barely a decade after the move, the Gimbels chain collapsed and its properties were sold. Its location in the Gallery is now occupied by a KMart store. The 800 block of Market Street, three decades after its demolition, remains an enormous vacant lot with little development prospect." From this excellent _Brian Goes To Town_ blog.

 This one just ended at $25.00 November 24th @ that auction site.




From.



From.




From.


----------

